# New year in the south west



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi all would anyone be intrested in a rally at colliford Lake tavern/campsite?For the new year.
Some of you may have attended the one we did here 3 years ago.The tavern has had new owners since may,and they are keen to promote rallys.
I have yet to sort out all the details,but we are looking at a buffet for new years eve,with some entertainment.
The new owners have changed all the menus,and have new chefs,who are using all local produce.All food is cooked fresh.
The campsite is in a stunning location,close to the lake,has hook ups loos,showers etc.
I hope to get all the details cost etc in the next week,but an idear of attendee's would be usefull.Lin.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

*New year in South West*

Possible interest from us.

Flyingpig


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

A possible from me as well


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Sorry, but will hopefully be in warmer climes at that time.

Keith


----------



## marrod23 (Sep 11, 2008)

*new year in the south west*

Hi have you any idea of costs etc cheers Rod


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Rod i have now been to the campsite and it would be £16.25 for van plus 2 including electric.The cost of a buffet would be between £8-£10 per person depending on numbers.
I have just got back from a week away myself so havent had time or acsess to the internet to post this as a rally yet.I am at the mo trying to work out if it will be worth doing,as we would need 10 plus to make it worth while.regards Lin.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Is that where we were snowed in on Bodmin Moor ? 09/10 . Not sure what we are doing at the mo, looking at doing something with friends , but nothing is written in stone yet.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes it was.!!! I think at this rate it will be a non starter.As to make it worth while we need 10 plus.
I just thought i would put feelers out,and since i have my work has put up new rotas ,so i am not sure now,if i would be able to run it as they have got me workimg over new year. :roll:


----------

